# Mode Rewrite aus Ordner ins Hauptverzeichnis



## omex (8. März 2010)

Huhu liebe Kollegen,


bin langsam am verzweifeln.

Folgendes.

Bin bei one.com, dort gibt es die standard einstellung, jeder unterordner im hauptverzeichnis kann als subdomain genutzt werden.

ich möchte aber gerne alle länder sub domains auf das hauptverzeichnis umleiten.

Also bin ich gezwungen aus einem Unterordner /de in das Hauptverzeichnis zu verlinken.

Mittels php wird aus dem header ausgelesen woher die anfrage stammt (de.domain.de, en.domain.de) und liefert mir so den inhalt.

wie kann ich eine bedingung schreiben, welche auf das hauptverzeichnis zugreift?

Zurzeit sieht meine .datei folgendermaßen aus:

RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^at\.domain\.com$
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ ../index.php

Weiß halt nicht wie ich die Rule anlegen kann, dass er mir die index.php aus dem hauptverzeichnis der root domain anzeigt, aber at.domain.com stehen bleibt.


----------

